# victory nano force arrows??



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i see in the latest LAS catalogue that the victory nano force V1/V3 arrow shafts are as light if not lighter than the mckinney IIs....their softest spine is the 600s at only 4.9 gpi...my mckinney II 725s are listed at 4.8 gpi....they also seem very thin at .206" outside dia for the 600s....at more than 50% less in price than the mckinneys they look like a viable economical alternative to those who want to use a lighter bow to reach the longer distances.....

i would appreciate any comments from those who have actually used them....thank you for reading this...PS..they appear to have been developed for hunting but.......


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*victory arrows*

My wife and I were both shooting them. In my opinion they are the weakest shaft I have ever seen. My wife shoots 52# and broke as many as 4 in one evening of shooting. And I don't mean hitting anything, she was shooting our glendel full rut. They would hit and snap. I bought us both 2 dozen and in less than a month she has 7 and I have 18 all clean breaks. Just my opinion couldn't run fast enough to give me anymore. Both switched back to Gold tip ultra lite, here victory was 6.1 an the GT ultra lite is 5.5gpi


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

We love our NanoForce 600's.


b0hunt3r29:
Just so I understand correctly, you are shooting a 600 spine Victotry NanoForce at 52#. IMO that is under-spined.


I'll grant you the X-Ringers are very fragile, but the NanoForce I've found to be very resilient when matched to the proper draw weight.

I'd be happy to pay you something shipping for those you have left, and any broken shafts that I can cut down to 25" minimum.

The kids in my youth group shoot the daylights out of them (but not above 35#)

I just talked to Mike at wehavearrows.com yesterday about getting 2 more dozen


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

would also appreciate any feedback from those who have shot them at the longer distances-ie-70m and 90m.....


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Check this out; you might find it interesting.

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pub...For_Gold.shtml


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> My wife and I were both shooting them. In my opinion they are the weakest shaft I have ever seen. My wife shoots 52# and broke as many as 4 in one evening of shooting. And I don't mean hitting anything, she was shooting our glendel full rut. They would hit and snap. I bought us both 2 dozen and in less than a month she has 7 and I have 18 all clean breaks. Just my opinion couldn't run fast enough to give me anymore. Both switched back to Gold tip ultra lite, here victory was 6.1 an the GT ultra lite is 5.5gpi


He is asking about Nanoforce not Victory HV's there is no way that you broke Nano Force like you say. HV'z yes sorry but her GT were 5.7 gpi. And she was shooting way over spined victory so they were hitting the target at a angle with yours doing the same I would bet that you have the same problem. I shot HV's for a whole target season with no problems with breakage that shouldnt have happened.
Back to the thread I shoot Nanoforce they are better than ACE's. Nano Force are the only shaft that I have been able to bare shaft @ 100 yards. They are a awsome arrow since Victory came out with them I now only have 2 shafts that I shoot X-Killers for indoors and Nano Force for everything else. With outserts they are my hunting arrows. They are a excellent Fita arrow. I have not shot X-10 or CE's Nano's to compare but they are better than ACE's Mckinnies or any other shaft out I have shot them all.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Sorry try this. http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/NEWS/FITA_Archery_Uses_Victory_For_Gold.shtml


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for the link...seems to be a proven product for compound....any other reviews from recurve archers at the long distances??...thanks..


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

skybowman said:


> Sorry try this. http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/NEWS/FITA_Archery_Uses_Victory_For_Gold.shtml


That's pretty Frickin' impressive.... 
Not his medals, but the fact that he would switch arrows "just like that", after only a few practice rounds and directly before the start of a FITA championship.

Of course he probably felt like those of us who have shot them, and became one with The Force.. the NanoForce.....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

am now seriously thinking of ordering some of these to try....would anyone know what components it uses--i mean would aces, x10, or others' pts and nocks fit or do they have their own?...thanks for any replies..


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> i see in the latest LAS catalogue that the victory nano force V1/V3 arrow shafts are as light if not lighter than the mckinney IIs....their softest spine is the 600s at only 4.9 gpi...my mckinney II 725s are listed at 4.8 gpi....they also seem very thin at .206" outside dia for the 600s....at more than 50% less in price than the mckinneys they look like a viable economical alternative to those who want to use a lighter bow to reach the longer distances.....
> 
> i would appreciate any comments from those who have actually used them....thank you for reading this...PS..they appear to have been developed for hunting but.......


Victory's website list the 600's as 5.4 gpi. For those who are using these arrows please verify the correct gpi.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

pbzmag said:


> Victory's website list the 600's as 5.4 gpi. For those who are using these arrows please verify the correct gpi.


.....good point pbzmag!...i would likewise appreciate any feedback on this before i finally decide to order..i just quoted specs in the LAS catalogue....PS...if possible just weigh any finished arrows and just deduct pt and nock wts...approximate figures are ok...thanks..


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> .....good point pbzmag!...i would likewise appreciate any feedback on this...i quoted specs in the LAS catalogue..


I would also like feedback too as I also use MKII 725. Another thing I would like to know if they have pins. Their website says that there are pin 
nock bushings available but have not seen them on their website in Lancasters catalog. If the gpi is indeed 4.9 and have pin nocks available then I may consider trying these out.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

Those NanoForce arrows has the exact same inner diameter as the ACE and MKII's. I have also consider them when I heard of it, but my 2 dozen MKII's is still good for another 2 years. If they are as good as the MKII's, then why not. Any feedback from elite RECURVE archers will be welcome.
jx


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i also have 2 doz of my 725s but will most probably try at least a dozen to compare side by side...will try to post results when i do.....will definitely do chrono tests and compare sight marks....and perhaps durability over time...PS..i will definitely NOT be shooting them at hard objects just to test....he he he!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Hell anyone who wants to try these things should just give Victory Arrows a call...here in the states at ASA and IBO tournaments they are handing out staff shooter positions like they are candy...giving at cost discounts on 2 dz arrows. I have a buddy who hasn't won a single tournament this year and he was able to get them...they're trying to buy the market imo...and its working out pretty good for them. My only concern is --if they are giving them away at cost so much, how good is the quality. I will be interested to see the results of peoples testing...not that I am going to give up on CX anytime soon but still I would be interested.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Doesn't seem Victory offers break off points. Could get expensive tuning them with a dozen one sized points going for around $30.

Can the ACE breakoff points be used? How about the outside diameter of the point matching those thin shafts?

Thanks


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i just ordered a dozen from LAS and asked them to test what break-off points would fit from what they have...they tried the ace's,medallion xr's, nano pros and xr...unfortunately NONE of them fit so i just got the 120 gn victory pts..they are $20/doz at LAS...PS.....they had none of the cartel(triples/x-pert) break-off pts on hand .....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Any feedback from elite RECURVE archers will be welcome.


Ha, ha, ha. Good luck getting that here - esp. when it comes to arrows... :wink:

John.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ScarletArrows said:


> I will be interested to see the results of peoples testing.


Well, my wife shot broke into the 260's last night w/ her Recurve on a NFAA 300 round shooting NanoForce V3 600's.. Her last end was a 24, 2X.

There are three "staff" shooters at my range that are all dropping thier current arrow sponsorships and will be shooting NanoForces, after trying out my wife's nano's.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SandSquid said:


> Well, my wife shot broke into the 260's last night w/ her Recurve on a NFAA 300 round shooting NanoForce V3 600's.. Her last end was a 24, 2X.
> 
> There are three "staff" shooters at my range that are all dropping thier current arrow sponsorships and will be shooting NanoForces, after trying out my wife's nano's.


Seems like a 600 would be to stiff for most recurve set ups? I'm currently shooting 680's and they show a little on the stiff side...How are you getting them to fly well?

Seems like a decent arrow for a recurve at a decent price, I'll be looking for arrows soon, so looking for whatever info I can get...


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> asked them to test what break-off points would fit from what they have...they tried the ace's,medallion xr's, nano pros and xr...unfortunately NONE of them fit


That is strange, those NanoForce has a 0.166" inner diameter. I measured the Cartel Expert point exactly 0.166", they should be the same as the ACE. Maybe they need smaller than 0.166" points to fit, that is a bad idea of Victory, they should make it ACE point size.
jx


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

...they had none of the cartel x-pert break-off pts on hand...i agree that they should have made them to fit ace components...just like what carbontech did for the mckinney IIs..

i also suspect victory did not target the fita recurve archers as their original market for these arrows...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Seems like a 600 would be to stiff for most recurve set ups? I'm currently shooting 680's and they show a little on the stiff side...How are you getting them to fly well?


they are full length w/ 80 Grain glue in nib point.

I tried Micro Blazers and they flew like [email protected], 
On a lark I tried some of the Bi-Delta 2.5" Shark Tooth nanes (w/ a left helical) and they fly sweet. very quick stabilization and very flat trajectory zero fist-tailing


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

SandSquid said:


> Well, my wife shot broke into the 260's last night w/ her Recurve on a NFAA 300 round shooting NanoForce V3 600's.. Her last end was a 24, 2X.
> 
> There are three "staff" shooters at my range that are all dropping thier current arrow sponsorships and will be shooting NanoForces, after trying out my wife's nano's.


If you get a chance can you weight them on a grain scale and find the gpi on them? Victory's website shows them as 5.5 while Lancasters shows them at 4.9 gpi.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

pbzmag said:


> If you get a chance can you weight them on a grain scale



I'll do so Thursday Night at the Pro Shop.


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

greennock said:


> Doesn't seem Victory offers break off points. Could get expensive tuning them with a dozen one sized points going for around $30.
> 
> Can the ACE breakoff points be used? How about the outside diameter of the point matching those thin shafts?
> 
> Thanks


Ordered some from our local shop, Black Hawk Archery, and the lady showed me break off points that fitted them, 120gr I think. Not sure weather they were Victory points though.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

lorteti said:


> Those NanoForce arrows has the exact same inner diameter as the ACE and MKII's. I have also consider them when I heard of it, but my 2 dozen MKII's is still good for another 2 years. If they are as good as the MKII's, then why not. Any feedback from elite RECURVE archers will be welcome.
> jx


No they dont ACE and MKII are .168 ID. 


greennock said:


> Doesn't seem Victory offers break off points. Could get expensive tuning them with a dozen one sized points going for around $30.
> You just cut some off the shaft of the point not a problem the rings are close to 3.5 grn
> Can the ACE breakoff points be used? How about the outside diameter of the point matching those thin shafts?
> Thanks


 The ACE points can be used if you put it in a drill and sand down the shaft then you can use them. Did that before Victory had there points.



lorteti said:


> That is strange, those NanoForce has a 0.166" inner diameter. I measured the Cartel Expert point exactly 0.166", they should be the same as the ACE. Maybe they need smaller than 0.166" points to fit, that is a bad idea of Victory, they should make it ACE point size.
> jx


Yea lets make outr products the same as our competitors. that makes sense. Guess CE made their Nano's to small.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

kjwhfsd said:


> Yea lets make outr products the same as our competitors. that makes sense. Guess CE made their Nano's to small.


Victory should make the NanoForce the same inner diameter as the ACE, because they have almost the same outer diameter. This will make things a lot easier, can use Beiter ACE nocks, pins, and points. This also good for Victory, so archers maybe try out this arrow, without spend money on new components.
CX Nano is a complete different story, they are way smaller outer diameter than the ACE. They should make the Nano Pro the same inner diameter as the X10. But I don't know, because I don't have them.
jx


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i just got an email from rick mckinney wherein he said the inner diameter of the mckinneyIIs are " the same as the aces and ABOUT(my caps) .1665 inch"....he also gave me the inner and outer diameters of all their sizes and some updates on their stocks.

....i will be glad to email the info to anyone upon request...just send me ur email address..


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> *Seems like a 600 would be to stiff for most recurve set ups?* I'm currently shooting 680's and they show a little on the stiff side...How are you getting them to fly well?
> 
> Seems like a decent arrow for a recurve at a decent price, I'll be looking for arrows soon, so looking for whatever info I can get...


Not sure if that is a joke or not, but 600's are dangerously weak for this recurve shooter....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW based on rick m. the outer diameter of my 725s are .206"....this is exactly the same as the outer diameter of the nanoforce 600s as per the LAS catalogue...


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

rgauvin said:


> Not sure if that is a joke or not, but 600's are dangerously weak for this recurve shooter....


How many pounds are you pulling and how long are you arrows?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rgauvin said:


> Not sure if that is a joke or not, but 600's are dangerously weak for this recurve shooter....


Not a joke at all. Like I stated I'm shooting .680 spine arrows and they are too stiff. Based on what I am seeing for sale in the classifieds, most guys are shooting somewhere around .650-.750 spines...


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

pbzmag said:


> How many pounds are you pulling and how long are you arrows?


47 lbs on the fingers with a 33 inch draw.

ACE 370's for me.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

lorteti said:


> Victory should make the NanoForce the same inner diameter as the ACE, because they have almost the same outer diameter. This will make things a lot easier, can use Beiter ACE nocks, pins, and points. This also good for Victory, so archers maybe try out this arrow, without spend money on new components.
> CX Nano is a complete different story, they are way smaller outer diameter than the ACE. They should make the Nano Pro the same inner diameter as the X10. But I don't know, because I don't have them.
> jx


G nocks fit just fine, Victorys pin bishing ids much better that the ACE or Beiter, There points are much better and with the groves in them you can cut 3.5 grns off with the marks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rgauvin said:


> 47 lbs on the fingers with a 33 inch draw.
> 
> ACE 370's for me.


Like I said, most archers aren't going to be able to shoot a .600 spine...we don't have that kind of wingspan...you must be a pretty big dude...


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Like I said, most archers aren't going to be able to shoot a .600 spine...we don't have that kind of wingspan...you must be a pretty big dude...


A 600 static spine usually is about a 35 pound bow--not at all unusual for many recurve archers. If the arrow is longer, then the static spine would be weaker. I shoot 34 pounds on my fingers, 30 inch arrow, and shoot a 620 ACE.


----------



## Collins (Feb 18, 2005)

The Victory website states that they come with Bohning F nocks ,I thought that the F nock was a Bohning copy of the Easton G nock, But I could be wrong on that, because If that was the case, ace components should fit. 
SC


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Collins said:


> The Victory website states that they come with Bohning F nocks ,


they do, indeed.



> ace components should fit.


The pin bushings fit just fine.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

How do you glue the points in the carbon shafts so you can remove them to tune them? Do you use heat glue? How do you remove them without damaging the carbon shaft?

Thanks


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just got my shafts...it says 25/45 on it which i presume means its good for that range of draw weights....will give updates on performance after i assemble some and try them...


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

greennock said:


> How do you glue the points in the carbon shafts so you can remove them to tune them? Do you use heat glue? How do you remove them without damaging the carbon shaft?
> 
> Thanks


I typically use a heat type glue until I get the arrow tuned and then use 24 hour epoxy for a permanent bond. To remove you gingerly heat the tip only and not for long.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> just got my shafts...it says 25/45 on it which i presume means its good for that range of draw weights....will give updates on performance after i assemble some and try them...


And are they straight?
Weight tolerance?
Any carbon wrapping imperfection?

jx


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

skybowman said:


> I typically use a heat type glue until I get the arrow tuned and then use 24 hour epoxy for a permanent bond. To remove you gingerly heat the tip only and not for long.


And make sure you use the Low temp hot melt. The higher temp stuff will need to get hotter than a carbon shaft can handle...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

ok guys..have cut, inspected and weighed the arrows but have only put on the nocks...120 gn pts weigh an average wt of 121.1 gns--120 low and 122 high....

my 27 7/8" shafts with bohning standard F-nock(black) weigh an average 150.8 gns--150.4 low and 151 high...this comes out to 5.4 gpi and not the 4.9 gpi as per LAS catalogue......

outside diameter looks exactly same as my mckinneyII 725s at .206" as per written specs...all 12 arrows spun very well from my arrow inspector--no wobbles at all..x10 110 ss gn and cartel triple pts are too loose and ace pts are too big when i tried to fit some..

based on the average wts my assembled arrows with 1 9/16" spin wings will come out to about 272-273 gns which is very close to the 269-271 gns of my mckinneys..

so far it looks likr the arrows are very similar to each other on paper but the proof will be in the shooting...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> comes out to 5.4 gpi and not the 4.9 gpi as per LAS catalogue.........


Victory lists them as 5.4
http://www.victoryarchery.com/NanoForce.aspx






> so far it looks likr the arrows are very similar to each other on paper but the proof will be in the shooting


So, shoot them already!!!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

no fletching yet and haven't gotten the points in yet...will be doing this for the first time but hope to do it before the weekend...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> and ace pts are too big when i tried to fit some


IMO, very short-sighted on the part of Victory arrows. They would have done well to follow Rick's example and build their arrows to accept standard ACE components. Lord knows the archery world is flooded with ACE components already. Avoiding this in order to sell more components is counter productive IMO.

John.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i'm using them this year and have been very pleased. i've heard that navigator tips work with them, but haven't seen it done yet. obviously, if victory wanted to really market this as a fita shaft, more spine selections are needed.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

was able to shoot and chronograph some bare shafts tonight...just indoor as still bad weather outside.....194 fps vs 197 for the mckinneyII 725s with my 34# border HEX5-H mk2 68" limbs pulling 37#(untuned set-up) ).......184 fps for both arrows with my 32# PSE pro-elite longs pulling 34#(tuned set-up)......

more later when i can shoot them fletched outdoor....


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

So, Jim...

How are theose NanoForces treating you?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

haven't had a chance to fletch them yet and shoot outdoors due to bad weather and work...bare shaft indoor shooting so far looks very promising...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> haven't had a chance to fletch them yet and shoot outdoors due to bad weather and work...bare shaft indoor shooting so far looks very promising...



Well, if they don't work out for you, I'll be happy to take them off your hands ;-)


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

*Nanos*

Jim,

How about an update...what do you think of them?


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno about jm, but we are seriously delighted w/ our V1's. 

Early results of our vane testing seems like fletching choice is irrelevant at 20 yards. they all group equally well.

One of our most experienced Long Bow shooters at the local range shot 6 of them that I fletched up w/ TrueFlight 4" Parabolic feathers and trid to buy them off on me on the spot! I told him they were not for sale but where he could go to buy his own. Every time I run into him at the range he asks if I have them with me, and if he can shoot them. Of course I do, and surely he shoots them every chance he gets.

But, we still have not shot them more that 20 Yards, nor outdoors, yet.
But based upon how the V3's performed I don't expect them to be any leff that outstanding.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

considering their price these arrows are quite good...not as light or fast as the mckinneyIIs(but more than $100 cheaper per doz!) and sight lines are not as good but definitely worth the money...they are a good bargain and alternative for those presently using ACE's but the mckinneys will remain as my main outdoor arrows and may use these for indoor....


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Are you finding the spine designation to be true to what we would think an Easton would run, or are they more like CX Nano's or McKinneys where you have to order a couple of steps lighter than Easton sizing.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have only shot them up to 25m which is the max of my backyard range..

with 37.5# on my fingers they seem to fly ok...am not sure yet at the longer(70m/90m) distances but i hope to be pleasantly surprised...

based on my experience and also sandsquid, the 600s seem to be able handle a wide range on the lower poundages..

they are definitely ok for indoor and short outdoor..can't say more than that yet...


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

greennock said:


> How do you glue the points in the carbon shafts so you can remove them to tune them? Do you use heat glue? How do you remove them without damaging the carbon shaft?
> 
> Thanks


Ace Hardware carrys two types of hot melt glue. I use the darker, 'heavy duty' stuff that resembles Easton's hot melt glue. 

I have a dual flame blowtorch style cigar lighter (Christmas gift from a cigar smoking friend!) and while holding the end of the tip in pliars I quickly run the flames up and down the bit that goes inside the shaft for about 8 sec. 

After this I immediately rub a stick of the glue on the whole back end of the point until it's coated w/ a thin layer of glue. Right after that I push and twist (about one turn) the tip into the carbon shaft and then put it under cold water (bottle of water or under the tap). Scrape off excess glue at base of point w/ your fingernail or a wood popsicle stick.

When tuning arrows I just heat the tip w/ the lighter for about 8-10 sec and pull the tip out w/ pliars. If it doesn't budge I apply about another 5 sec. and pull. Repeat until it comes out with a firm tug. If it flies out of the shaft then you got it a bit too hot. After I pull out the point I blow inside the arrow to cool it a bit but that probably isn't necessary.

Haven't had any tips come out yet!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to use a similar technique until recently... Though I/we use a butane plumbers torch

The owner of the local Pro Shop and I were talking about this subject and he stated that I should never get the tip/insert itself so hot that i cannot hold it with my bare fingers... this perplexed me. OK so how do you do that!?!?!

He said do like this : Put the glue stick in the flame till it gets soft and rub it onto the cold point/insert and set it aside. Do your full set of points/inserts. THEN with the shaft in one hand and the point in the other dip it into the flame just long enough to get the glue soft again, but not so hot you cannot hold the tip. Soon as it's hot enough slip it into the shaft (count to 10) and give it a twist while you push it all the way in.

Do believe this is less traumatic to the Carbon Fiber


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> He said do like this : Put the glue stick in the flame till it gets soft and rub it onto the cold point/insert and set it aside. Do your full set of points/inserts. THEN with the shaft in one hand and the point in the other dip it into the flame just long enough to get the glue soft again, but not so hot you cannot hold the tip. Soon as it's hot enough slip it into the shaft (count to 10) and give it a twist while you push it all the way in.
> 
> Do believe this is less traumatic to the Carbon Fiber


That seems like a good explanation.


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

Sandsquid,

That sounds like the very best way of putting points in for sure! I'll prep them like that next time. You never know when the carbon will just give up the ghost when it comes to heat!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

This technique was passed down to me by a person who's knowledge and experience I trust almost blindly. He has been shooting for 40 years and has owned his own shop for 15.

I "work" for him for free, just to dip my cup into his fountain of knowledge...


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Testing at distance??*

Mari, or anyone, have you had an opportunity to shoot at distance (say 70M) to gage relative spine consistancy with the .600s. And whether they are the V1, V3, etc. 
Thanks.
:smile:
Mike


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

no opportunity yet mike but mine are the V1s..


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i probably wouldn't shoot those into 3d targets, or blocks

i know ace's and 3d targets don't get along, ditto with x-10's, and i shoot roughly 52 lbs


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*14 year old girl shoot NanoForce to 70 Meters ( woops -and beyond!-)*

One of our local shooters, who has been borrowing my Victory NanoForce V3 600's, went down to the grand opening of Newberry, FL and shot them at 70 meters. 

This was her first time ever shooting that distance and her first two arrows went over the bale on her, but once she got sighted in, she was lighting it up! In fact while she was shooting Coach Lee came over and watched her, made some minor corrections asked her to shoot a few more arrows and then torned to our Level 3 coach and said "I want to see both of you at the OTC for the next Dream Team Camp". OK so I'm sure it was mostly her shooting, but if a 14 year old girl pulling a 38#@28" Recurve to 26" can reach 70 meters with ease, and well enough to catch the eye of Coach Lee they are good enough for us mere mortals. AND, Coach Lee asked her what arrows she was shooting and she handed him one of my arrows and he said to her "good arrows, I see more people shooting these recently."

Oh yeah.... She was is still floating on Cloud 9 over the whole experience.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*victory*

what size would one shoot with 40lbs at 27in 100gr pts


----------

